

Ask HN: What do you use your caps lock key for? - pearjuice


======
chrislaco
Mapped to CTRL for all sorts of things.. like vim and weechat and such.

------
idupree
Compose key, currently. (
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Compose_key](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Compose_key)
)

------
dsschnau
I actually keep it popped off the keyboard because I would fat-finger it
otherwise.

